# Gone Home is the worst indie game I've ever played



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

And possibly the most overrated indie "game" to ever grace Gaben's beloved Steam. 

How the fuck did this game get so much praise from critics? Do they even realize there already is a game that has done before? It's called Dear Esther. Pretty sure the critics loved it because of the whole LGBT movement. I mean, there is no explanation for so many awards and praises this garbage has received.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretty much a lesbian issues sandbox. Hardly qualifies as a game. 
I can't judge the quality of the story presented in it, but you're probably right in that it was mostly praised for "representation of social issues" reasons.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Pretty much a lesbian issues sandbox. Hardly qualifies as a game.
> I can't judge the quality of the story presented in it, but you're probably right in that it was mostly praised for "representation of social issues" reasons.


I didn't care for this game initially, but after seeing how this "game" received so much awards over other games that deserves 100x more, it just infuriates me. It's overly glorified walking simulator with weak ass plot or characters that I care less about. And this game won more awards than games like Amnesia or The Stanley Parable? This industry is truly laughable.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

That's nice, dear.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 24, 2014)

It said Krory responded to this thread. I am so fucking thankful for super ignore.

And yes, the game is shit. Horrible. all those people have a really loud, dumb, echo-chamber voice, its really annoying. But...

This too shall pass


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice bait thread, pretty sure you can find worse indie games


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 24, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Nice bait thread, pretty sure you can find worse indie games



It's not a bait thread

"someone disagree's with me, therefore bait". Unless you mean his obvious use of exaggeration, which was applied to games 'that were popular and at the same time shit'. Sure, there are shittier games, but not shittier games that became so critically acclaimed. Which is not an exaggeration.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2014)

Certainly this did not warrant its own thread.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 24, 2014)

What? How the fuck does it not warrant it's own thread?


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Because...

A) It could fit into the Steam Summer Sale thread

B) There's probably a game thread for it

C) Arcade Convo thread

Oh wait, that's right, you have me on super ignore because you're so butthurt about something stupid you probably did in the past.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2014)

B-B-B-BUT EXPLORING IS GAMEPLAY. A-A-A-AND DEEP AND PROGRESSIVE STORYLINE ABOUT THE HARD LIFE OF LESBIANS.

Gone Home is shit. The sky is also blue and the irrelevant people in the game industry (Journalists) who are so desperate to justify video games as a higher form of entertainment will praise inane pretentious shit like this as something revolutionary in gaming.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Should we just start making individual threads for every game that's an overrated piece of shit?

I call dibs on Spec Ops and Amnesia.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2014)

Goova said:


> It's not a bait thread
> 
> "someone disagree's with me, therefore bait". Unless you mean his obvious use of exaggeration, which was applied to games 'that were popular and at the same time shit'. Sure, there are shittier games, but not shittier games that became so critically acclaimed. Which is not an exaggeration.



I never played the game, but this is clearly bait, title leads off with "worse indie game I have ever played" which was clearly trying to bait.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

Spec Ops nor Amnesia didn't even win anything from mainstream bullshit awards, so try harder, fido.

This game is a special case to the point where it warrants its own thread. Name one other steam indie game that is absolute garbage that won so many praises and awards to the point where you want to barf? This garbage even won BAFTA game award. That is just absolutely ri-fucking-diculous.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2014)

OK, great.

You got your point across.

Now what?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> OK, great.
> 
> You got your point across.
> 
> Now what?


It serves as  a warning to the future potential steam gamers.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I never played the game, but this is clearly bait, title leads off with "worse indie game I have ever played" which was clearly trying to bait.



But he said _"Worst indie game *I* have ever played"_

Not "_Worse indie game ever made"_


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm almost certain anyone who is interested in the game has already heard all the hullabaloo about the game and its developers.

  It's honestly a surprise you're just now joining us.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

Despite being classified as an Indie Game, it barely warrants for one. That being said it serves a completely different purpose in how it's interpreted by people playing it compared to any other game except for Dear Esther and TSP. 

So that's why you either sit there until the end and enjoy the visuals, story-telling and themes being forced upon you until the end where you realize it's just a normal everyday situation which was guided by a mysterious atmosphere.

Or you don't acknowledge that and brush it off as being stupid which is what a lot of people have done which is understandable.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Despite being classified as an Indie Game, it barely warrants for one. That being said it serves a completely different purpose in how it's interpreted by people playing it compared to any other game except for Dear Esther and TSP.
> 
> So that's why you either sit there until the end and enjoy the visuals, story-telling and themes being forced upon you until the end where you realize it's just a normal everyday situation which was guided by a mysterious atmosphere.
> 
> Or you don't acknowledge that and brush it off as being stupid which is what a lot of people have done which is understandable.


I'm not pissed that game sucks. I'm pissed that this game won so many awards over other deserving games. Hence I come back to the subject of the whole progressive LGBT thing. Possibly the only reason why the critics loved it because of that specific subject.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

double post


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> Spec Ops nor Amnesia didn't even win anything from mainstream bullshit awards, so try harder, fido.
> 
> This game is a special case to the point where it warrants its own thread. Name one other steam indie game that is absolute garbage that won so many praises and awards to the point where you want to barf? This garbage even won BAFTA game award. That is just absolutely ri-fucking-diculous.



>MFW you need to win awards to be considered overrated

And it only won _Best Debut Game_, a category that had nothing else worthwhile even in it. You must be new to BAFTA games anyway if you think this is the first "atrocity." Same year alone - Artistic Achievement to Tearaway? Best Story to The Last Of Us? Beyond: Two Souls was nominated for some really ridiculous shit. Last year they were so pressed for shit they had to nominate Black Ops II and a Wonderbook title for Game Innovation. And Brothers winning Game Innovation this year was pushing it. Not to mention BioShock Infinite walking away with Best Music? The fucked thing about that is the category is actually best ORIGINAL music and the only good music in the game were COVERS.

If you cry every time an overrated game wins some trivial award that, even if "mainstream," still means _absolutely nothing_ you really might as well just drop the community all together because you're never going to get out of this anger, you poor soul.

(And by the by, Spec Ops won awards from IGN and Machinima which is pretty fucking mainstream by video game award standards considering most awards groupings barely even consider video games something worth noticing)


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

krory said:


> >MFW you need to win awards to be considered overrated
> 
> And it only won _Best Debut Game_, a category that had nothing else worthwhile even in it.


Fact that this game won something from BAFTA is pretty much an insult to the indie gaming in general.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I never played the game, but this is clearly bait, title leads off with "worse indie game I have ever played" which was clearly trying to bait.





Canute87 said:


> But he said _"Worst indie game *I* have ever played"_
> 
> Not "_Worse indie game ever made"_



Eh, its not a bait thread, but it is a self-important thread.

Its like, who the fuck is ExoSkel and why does he think people give the exact amount of fucks about his taste in Indie's required to necessitate a thread on it?

I mean, HE'S not a monkey that can use the word "necessitate" on an internet forum!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Eh, its not a bait thread, but it is a self-important thread.
> 
> its like, who the fuck is ExoSkel and why does he think people give the exact amount of fucks about his taste in Indie's required to necessitate a thread on it?
> 
> I mean, HE'S not a monkey that can use the word "necessitate" on an internet forum!


Haha, good one! 

My point still stands.

Maybe I should've titled the subject differently. Maybe that would've prevented people from bitching about this topic in general.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

I understand what it was up against to receive such awards at the time but what I stated is why it won and compared to other indie games deserved to win and receive the reception it did. Having hype from Bioshock sort of helped it get it's attention to begin with also.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> Fact that this game won something from BAFTA is pretty much an insult to the indie gaming in general.



Again, you must be new to the BAFTA video game awards where they regularly nominate Call of Duty and sports games as Game of the Year and Call of Duty has cropped on "Best Story" on more than one occasion. L.A. Noire of all things was even nominated. Bastion wasn't even nominated for anything but "Game Innovation" which it lost to Littlebigplanet 2. They even nominated a Harry Potter movie spin-off game for "Best Original Score" once (alongside Modern Warfare 2).

Let's not even get into the joke of nominating Heavy Rain for "Best Gameplay." I mean, come on... 

If you expect any kind of representation of indie gaming from BAFTA, you're insane.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

krory said:


> Again, you must be new to the BAFTA video game awards where they regularly nominate Call of Duty and sports games as Game of the Year and Call of Duty has cropped on "Best Story" on more than one occasion. L.A. Noire of all things was even nominated. Bastion wasn't even nominated for anything but "Game Innovation" which it lost to Littlebigplanet 2. They even nominated a Harry Potter movie spin-off game for "Best Original Score" once (alongside Modern Warfare 2).
> 
> Let's not even get into the joke of nominating Heavy Rain for "Best Gameplay." I mean, come on...
> 
> If you expect any kind of representation of indie gaming from BAFTA, you're insane.


Heavy Rain was actually a game. This was a glorified walking simulator visual novel.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Which is probably the biggest indication of this being a bait thread - I mean, I can't reasonably believe anybody is dumb enough to believe BAFTA awards mean anything. Or ever have.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2014)

Gone Home's award says a great deal more about the way industry works than just the BAFTA.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Spike TV Awards probably has more credibility than BAFTA.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

krory said:


> Spike TV Awards probably has more credibility than BAFTA.


Considering the fact that it won award from Spike game award, they are about the same.

BTW, I'm not bitching about how this game won BAFTA. I'm generally bitching about how this game won so many other awards and critic praises. It makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Gone Home's award says a great deal more about the way industry works than just the BAFTA.



Money, hype, and connections.

The only way this game could have blown up even more is if it was made by Anita Snarkeesian.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> Maybe I should've titled the subject differently. Maybe that would've prevented people from bitching about this topic in general.



Good idea.

I suggest "Gone Home wasn't good, but not saying my shit don't smell".


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> Considering the fact that it won award from Spike game award, they are about the same.
> 
> BTW, I'm not bitching about how this game won BAFTA. I'm generally bitching about how this game won so many other awards and critic praises. It makes absolutely no sense.



You said "even won a BAFTA" as if it actually meant something.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> Considering the fact that it won award from Spike game award, they are about the same.
> 
> BTW, I'm not bitching about how this game won BAFTA. I'm generally bitching about how this game won so many other awards and critic praises. It makes absolutely no sense.



I mean I'm not a huge Gone Home fan, I played it acknowledged it and moved on. Never played it twice or even invested more time reading about it online or checking reviews but even from my standpoint I can see why it got it's reception. It was just refreshing and different at the time, that's all they look for.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Good idea.
> 
> I suggest "Gone Home wasn't good, but not saying my shit don't smell".


Nah.

How about "Gone Home sucks, don't bitch about the topic".

Considering the fact that it provides more to the point, I'd go with the latter.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> Nah.
> 
> How about "Gone Home sucks, don't bitch about the topic".
> 
> Considering the fact that it provides more to the point, I'd go with the latter.



Oooh, done got bit by the wit!

I'll be on my way now. This has run its course.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

>Implying there's a point


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2014)

Rewards play into the hype machine.

Why do you think Modern Warfare 2 and GTA IV have insane metacritic scores?


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Rewards play into the hype machine.
> 
> Why do you think Modern Warfare 2 and GTA IV have insane metacritic scores?



Or even Gears of War 2 - a 93 with no negative or mixed reviews.

Rod Fergusson (Producer on the Gears of War series) touched upon this prior to the release of Gears of War 3 because he was asked how he thought it would fair, scores-wise. Pretty much said he feels like it got to the point where scores are meaningless and just loaded figures because he said basically there was no way Gears of War 3 could transcend Gears of War 2's MetaCritic score. They set games up to "fail" and when a game like Gears 3 shows a 91 score to Gears 2's 93, it automatically says to people, "This game isn't as good."


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2014)

Then you have companies like Bethesda who actually determine their bonuses of third party developers based on the MetaCritic scores, like they did to Obsidian.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 24, 2014)

krory said:


> Then you have companies like Bethesda who actually determine their bonuses of third party developers based on the MetaCritic scores, like they did to Obsidian.


Zenimax Media is responsible for that.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2014)

Okay thanks! I'm going to buy it now :3


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 25, 2014)

Play Amy and this game will suddenly turn into a masterpiece.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2014)

The plot was intense.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2014)

The gameplay is bare bones and the narrative is rather esosteric so Im not surprised about your opinion.

But this thing should have NEVER been 20$


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The gameplay is bare bones and the narrative is rather esosteric so Im not surprised about your opinion.
> 
> But this thing should have NEVER been 20$



I had to agree with this opinion here, it shouldn't have been 20 bucks, maybe 10 dollars would been a good price point.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 25, 2014)

I never knew about this game until I saw it written here.


----------

